# Recommended reading - an old'un but a good'un



## Zero (Jun 3, 2011)

Many of you may have read this ages back but it was only very recently that I stumbled across Gichin Funakoshi's "Karate-Do My Way of Life" in the local library and checked this out for a read. While shotokan is not my style (although there are of course, for obvious reasons, similarities with goju ryu) I generally like to read any such book from the martial arts masters.

This was a quick and easy read and while quite simplistic in style (I am of course reading the English translation) was a fascinating and inspiring look not only into the early days of shotokan and also karate in Japan but also into Gichin's own personal life and his philosophies/outlook on things.

Being more in the form of an autobiography it is different from the likes of "The Book of Five Rings" or the "Art of War", in that a lot of it is not specifically focused on martial outlook/strategy but never-the-less it is a captivating read. I personally found it re-invigorated my appreciation and love of karate and also, for some reason, has given me a greater appreciation for kata.

Happy reading to those not yet familiar with the book, it is worth digging out.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 3, 2011)

I remember reading  Gichin Funakoshi's "Karate-Do My Way of Life"  many years ago. I also remember how much I enjoyed the book.  Thanks for reminding me of it.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 3, 2011)

I bought it last Christmas along with Bruce Lee's Striking thoughts...just haven't had an oppertunity to pick it back up.

Great Book


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 3, 2011)

I heard of it of course but never read it.


----------



## MilkManX (Jul 1, 2011)

Really cool book and anyone who is even remotely interested in the philosophy of Karate should read it.


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Jul 22, 2011)

I read Karate-do my Way of Life. I found it a great book to read, a look into the life Gichin Funakoshi.


----------

